# Welding On A 28-0-0 Nurse Wagon



## Latheman (Oct 2, 2015)

A few welds I had to run.


----------



## Latheman (Oct 2, 2015)

A guy a work with had an idea for a trailer rotisary here are some pics of it.


----------



## Latheman (Oct 2, 2015)

The finished product.


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 2, 2015)

Good lookin welds. What product will the tank hold?

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Latheman (Oct 2, 2015)

28% nitrogen liquid. Or 10-34-0 and 9-18-9. All liquid fertilizer. Has a nice honda 5.5hp pump on the front.


----------



## Franko (Oct 3, 2015)

They look like great looking welds to me, Leatherman.


----------

